# custom lanyards



## photorob (Dec 18, 2005)

I am in the prosess of making some custom lanyards for my flashlights. I was wondering if evryone would like to share with me some of your own designs.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to CPF PhotoRob!

Interesting venture you've got there. A fellow CPF member—JTICE, would be able to give you some pointers since that's his realm.

Enjoy!

Here's another link to DFRED and his Seized Lanyard.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/99488


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 19, 2005)

I do lanyards and fobs in my spare time. 

Here’s a couple.


----------



## colubrid (Dec 19, 2005)

never mind


----------



## CLHC (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello GhostRider!

I like those picture shots of your fob/lanyards—_especially_ the one you rigged up for that *Inova*? Pretty slick looking I must say!


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 19, 2005)

It's not a Fenix, it's an Inova X5. That particular cord is fairly thin so all I had to do was loop some line (I usually use discarded inner strands from para cord) through the loop, and then pull it through the lanyard hole.




For para cord I take out the inner strands.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a couple of Atomic6's lanyards. He's not around anymore, but here's a couple of his threads with pictures. 1 & 2 
The tan paracord looks great on my brass Fire~Fly.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 19, 2005)

CHC said:


> Hello GhostRider!
> 
> I like those picture shots of your fob/lanyards—_especially_ the one you rigged up for that *Inova*? Pretty slick looking I must say!


Thanks. I like to call that one my "Twisted Fist". 

Here's more.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 19, 2005)

Interesting fobs there! Just an off topic for the moment. . .Is that Hondurian Cigars? Humidor? Just curious that's all. . .

"Twisted Fist" eh? I like that one!


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 19, 2005)

CHC said:


> . . .Is that Hondurian Cigars? Humidor? Just curious that's all. . .


It’s just a box from my local cigar shop. I only smoke cheap ones.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 19, 2005)

Now these last four has my attention! I must say—Nice work GhostRider! Very nice!


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 19, 2005)

These lights have a few of mine.


----------



## jtice (Dec 19, 2005)

I have been making and selling lanyards for a while,
it can be fun, comming up with different braids, styles etc.

Here are some of mine.


















~John


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 19, 2005)

It is a lot of fun, experimenting to see what you can come up with. Hunting down different types of cord can be fun also.


----------



## zespectre (Dec 19, 2005)

Gosh you guys make me look sad

The only thing I've done in recent memory and boy were my constrictor knots UGLY <sigh>.


----------



## dfred (Dec 19, 2005)

ghostrider, Beamhead, and jtice -- nice work all! I recognize all the knots in there except the really bulky macrame fob thing in several of ghostriders. Does that have a specific name so I could look it up when I get home? (Or even better a ABoK #...  )


And thanks, CHC, for the pointer to that other thread...

Here's a pic of one of those seized lanyards:






And here's a "proof of concept" single finger loop for a Carribean pocket body. It doesn't have the extra seizings over the top but is still very secure...


----------



## dfred (Dec 19, 2005)

zespectre said:


> Gosh you guys make me look sad
> 
> The only thing I've done in recent memory and boy were my constrictor knots UGLY <sigh>.



You just need to get some proper size line to do those with...


----------



## Techmedic (Dec 19, 2005)

Ghostrider,

I make my own lanyards too, and I don't understand the use or purpose of the ball in the above photos. I have lanyards to protect against the hand opening with the light in it, to prevent it from dropping to the ground (breakage) or into the water (total loss) if boating. 

Enlighten me please!

I also make use of elastic cord, the same type used on leather portable 2-way radio holsters. Makes the lanyard like a mini-bungee to reduce sharp jerks if let go. 
I also have a lanyard on my leatherman that is clipped to a jean's belt loop with enough slack to work with it used only when I am at the cottage. (lest I look like too much of a nerd)

Thanks!


----------



## krautracer (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Ghostrider those lanyards look pretty cool. 
I have 2 questions for you. What do you use for a center on the monkey fist lanyards, and how do you the lanyard you have in purple? Or are there instructions on the web?
Thanks Brett


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 19, 2005)

zespecter:
Don’t know exactly how you did it, but the way you coiled the cord around the “Seized Lanyard” like that looks pretty cool. I think I tried the “Constrictor Knot” once maybe twice. 



dfred said:


> ghostrider, Beamhead, and jtice -- nice work all! I recognize all the knots in there except the really bulky macrame fob thing in several of ghostriders. Does that have a specific name so I could look it up when I get home? (Or even better a ABoK #...


Hello dfred,
It’s a “Cobra Stitch” (two actually, one over the other). Do one side, then flip it and do the other side. Here’s a link where I learned it. Look up “Cobra Stitch” and “King Cobra“.
http://www.boondoggleman.com/prj_cobra_stitch.htm
http://www.boondoggleman.com/prj_cobra_bracelet1.htm#kc

I don’t finish mine like he does because of the different purpose.
There are other sources, but this one helped me most on this fob. I’ve also heard of and seen a “Portuguese Sinnet” which looks very similar to the “Cobra Stitch” (they look the same to me but I haven’t looked that closely). 

The twisted sections are just a variation of the “Cobra Stitch” only without alternating the ends.



Techmedic said:


> Ghostrider,
> 
> I make my own lanyards too, and I don't understand the use or purpose of the ball in the above photos. I have lanyards to protect against the hand opening with the light in it, to prevent it from dropping to the ground (breakage) or into the water (total loss) if boating.
> 
> ...


Hello Techmedic,
The ball you refer to is called a “Monkey’s Fist“. That’s why I refer to the ones with twisted whipping as the “Twisted Fist“. I use it mainly as a fob. A fob can be useful for multi-purpose. They can be utilized to help locate a certain item to which it is attached. They can also be used in aiding control of an item. For instance in the pic of my X5 the fob is used in drawing the light from it’s sheath. I put grip tape on the body of the light so it tends to hold onto the sheath. The fob helps not only in aiding my hand to “find” the light, but also in extra leverage to withdraw it from the sheath. The ball (in this case a Monkey’s Fist) acts as a stopper knot. It is wider than the rest of the fob so as to prevent the fob slipping out of one’s grasp. It’s also decorative. Unless I am mistaken, the knot is mainly associated with sailors. It’s used to add weight to the end of a line when throwing the line. 

I also collect pocket knives, and a fob can be helpful on them. Again it helps in locating the desired object to be drawn. However, it can also aid in control of the knife. Here is a pic of a friends Spyderco Cricket that I attached a fob to. 





The fob (on a small knife such as this) can aid in controlling the knife by acting as an extension of the handle. This actually allows the knife to be handled like a knife with a larger handle size due to the added control of the fob. The ball at the end of the fob (again in this case a Monkey’s Fist) acts to provide tension in the fob for a more secure grip, and it also “locks in” the pinky so the knife feels more secure. It can also aid in one-handed opening of such a small knife.

I’ve also used a “Monkey’s Fist” on lanyards. In that situation they act more like a fob at the end of a lanyard. A good example is when I attach my knife to a carabineer on my belt loop. The ball at the end helps me find where it is attached to the carabineer.

Hope I explained it well enough. If I didn’t, I’ll be more than happy to answer further questions. 

I’ve also used that stretch cord (or “shock cord”) that you refer to on my X1. With it I don’t have to detach the lanyard from the carabiner if I want to use the light, yet I don’t have to deal with an excess amount of cord. 







krautracer said:


> Hey Ghostrider those lanyards look pretty cool.
> I have 2 questions for you. What do you use for a center on the monkey fist lanyards,
> …


Hello Brett,
I picked up some small marbles at WalMart. They are nothing more than slingshot ammo (½”) by a company called trumark. I‘ve also used bigger marbles in the past. However, the only Monkey‘s Fist that I’ve posted so far, that I used a weight for the center was the red one with the teal (they actually list it as forest green) “Cobra Twist” whipping. All the other Monkey‘s Fist fobs that I‘ve posted thus far have nothing inserted in the center.


krautracer said:


> …and how do you the lanyard you have in purple? Or are there instructions on the web?Thanks Brett


It started out with a “King Cobra”, then followed by a “Knife Lanyard Knot”, then a “Cobra Twist, then a “Overhand“ (which can be taken out if preferred), then a final “Knife Lanyard Knot”. 
See here for the “Knife Lanyard Knot”:
http://www.britishblades.com/home/articles.php?action=show&showarticle=34 
or here:
http://www.folsoms.net/knots/


----------



## colubrid (Dec 19, 2005)

Ghostrider


What do you suggest for the Fenix?


----------



## photorob (Dec 19, 2005)

So heres my first attempt /simple is sometimes better/don't think this is truely a lanyard though




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 19, 2005)

colubrid:

PM sent. Don’t really know what to say about the Fenix. They look like cool lights but I am somewhat new to lights. I guess it would depend on intended usage, hole size, and probably other variables that I’m too inexperienced to think of. 

photorob:

Not bad stuff. Like the beads. My understanding is that leather can be hard to work with when tying sinnets and such. Those are actually pretty cool IMHO.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 20, 2005)

jtice,
What kind of stitch is that in the last pic of post #13?


----------



## Stormdrane (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a few lanyard pics on my blog page.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 20, 2005)

Stormdrane said:


> I have a few lanyard pics on my blog page.


Hi Stormdrane. Haven't seen you in a while. 

You folks should really check this man's blog, he does very nice work.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 20, 2005)

I just made these hours ago. I can quicky pull the strands apart If i need a longer stretch of cord. This one started at 18 inches long.


----------



## KAM (Dec 20, 2005)

Stormdrane said:


> I have a few lanyard pics on my blog page.



Woah! Nice, a whole blog on lanyards


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice carbine15. Is that a Cyclops? The more lights I look at, the more I appreciate that Cyclops.

Here’s more.

A camo "Monkey's Fist", and a black "Chinese Button Knot (Doubled)" with a royal blue "Cobra Twist" whipping. Then, a black "Chinese Button Knot (Doubled)" whe a black/light blue/purple "Cobra Twist" whipping.








Another “Twisted Fist”.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes indeed it is my Cyclops. I got two of the 2 packs and they became my gifts this christmas minus one. I only wish there was a good source of replacement bulbs for this. All i can recomend is, when the bulb burns out get a UK 4AA lamp or eLED replacement module (found one for $15 plus shipping here). They are supposed to fit like a glove. I wish i could afford that UKLED head for my Cyclops but it's working. Maybe i should break it somehow to justify the expense...lol


----------



## greenLED (Dec 20, 2005)

FOB= ?


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 20, 2005)

greenLED said:


> FOB= ?


Hello greenLED,
If you want to know what a fob is you might read my response to Techmedicin in post #20.
BTW: Green Lantern is cool.


----------



## parnass (Dec 20, 2005)

I like the idea of lanyards and have a few, but I have a couple of reservations about having one end hang outside of a pocket:

(1) Does anyone else have a problem with lanyards *catching on things*, e.g., chairs or inner coat zippers, etc.?

(2) Doesn't a lanyard hanging outside a pocket make it easier for a *thief* to just pull it (and my knife or flashlight) out of my pocket? Sometimes, I tie the lanyard end to a belt loop to prevent theft , but then problem (1) remains.

Comments?


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 20, 2005)

parnass said:


> I like the idea of lanyards and have a few, but I have a couple of reservations about having one end hang outside of a pocket:
> 
> (1) Does anyone else have a problem with lanyards *catching on things*, e.g., chairs or inner coat zippers, etc.?
> 
> ...


Hello parnass,

Answer to question #1:
I keep a lanyard on both my cell phone and my X1. They are attached to a carabineer on my belt loop, and the lanyards are mad out of shock cord. I usually tuck the excess inside my waistband, and it just pulls out for use. This works very well for my purposes. My cell phone was always getting knocked off my hip before the lanyard was installed, and that's why I put a lanyard on it. Now, when it gets loose, it just bounces around at the end of the lanyard, and I can just scoop it up and put it back in it's holster. It has saved my cell phone much abuse. I've onlly had my X1 six weeks, but can't remember the lanyard catching, and pulling it out of it's sheath. It's possible it has happened, but not enought to notice. I only use lanyards if I think there is a risk of inadvertantly(sp?) loosing the object without it. The carabineer also makes easy detachment. There are occasions when lazzieness(sp?) prevents me from tucking in the lanyard, and I've yet to have a problem with it catching. I suppose it also may depend on lifestyle. ie. it's less likely to happen in a church pew than an industrial worksite.

Answer to question #2:
I suppose a fob might make it easier for the theif. All situations are different. People have lost knives and lights with or without fobs. With a lanyard, the thief would have to first detach the lanyard before lightfingering the desired object. 

Here's two Cobra Twist's. One using the Bushmaster camo cord (really just black and OD), and another using some Wellington cord that I picked up.








Here's a "Circle Stitch" using brown and woodland camo para cord (from tadgear.com).


----------



## greenLED (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks, ghostrider. I was thinking FOB was an acronym for something. 

Nice lanyards you're making! I do monkey fists for small knives and lights.

If you think Green Lantern is cool, you should meet GreenLED! :laughing:


----------



## mountaineer (Dec 20, 2005)

Hay Goastrider ,


I would like to know where you get your shock cord from . I have a good source for parachute(550) cord but cant seem to find any of that camo cord or the other cords you have shown . Thanks . Great work .

Kenny


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 20, 2005)

greenLED said:


> Thanks, ghostrider. I was thinking FOB was an acronym for something.
> 
> Nice lanyards you're making! I do monkey fists for small knives and lights.
> *
> If you think Green Lantern is cool, you should meet GreenLED! *:laughing:


lol
Monkey's Fists, and Chinese Button Knots (Doubled) work great for small knives. I put one on my SS Cricket, and my Boker Magnum SUBCOM Folder. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 20, 2005)

mountain said:


> Hay Goastrider ,
> 
> 
> I would like to know where you get your shock cord from . I have a good source for parachute(550) cord but cant seem to find any of that camo cord or the other cords you have shown . Thanks . Great work .
> ...


I bought mine at a REI in the Detroit area. Don't know if they have more.

Here's a link, but I don't know if it will look lik mine:
http://www.rei.com/online/store/Search?vcat=REI_SEARCH&stat=7889&langId=-1&storeId=8000&query=shock+cord&x=0&y=0

Saw some pretty nice looking shock cord on a knife someone posted a pic of once. Don't know where it came from.

Camo cord came from my local Army/Nave surplas store. The woodland camo used with the brown in the above Circle Stitch was from tadgear.com. Most of the multi-colored stuff came from K-mart, but some other places. I basically check various camping and outfitting stores during my travels. 

I'll post some online sources later. Don't know if they'll do international shipping though.


----------



## visualnewbie (Dec 20, 2005)

Stormdrane said:


> I have a few lanyard pics on my blog page.



Wow!

Edit: sorry for the double post!


----------



## visualnewbie (Dec 20, 2005)

Stormdrane said:


> I have a few lanyard pics on my blog page.



Wow! Stormdrane, I'm impressed... what's the average length of time to create one of those? 

We got some talented group of people on this site. Everyone, keep up with the great work and post more pictures for use all to see and drool.


----------



## Stormdrane (Dec 20, 2005)

It usually takes me about 30 minutes to make a lanyard, sometimes more or less depending on the size. Here's a link for where I get my paracord, they also have some shock cord:

http://www.supplycaptain.com/store/...lay&category_ID=6&CFID=49984&CFTOKEN=38887519


----------



## greenLED (Dec 20, 2005)

that's some serious source of paracord, storm! :thanks: Those colors are cool! Now, if I could only figure out what to do with several hundred feet of paracord... 

Incidentally, TAD Gear has GID paracord for lanyards.


----------



## jtice (Dec 20, 2005)

Heres the best place I know for paracord,
They are the cheapest, and have a TON of colors !

www.ubraidit.com


----------



## dfred (Dec 21, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> Hello dfred,
> It’s a “Cobra Stitch” (two actually, one over the other). Do one side, then flip it and do the other side. Here’s a link where I learned it. Look up “Cobra Stitch” and “King Cobra“.


Ah, that's also traditionally called a Solomon Bar. I'd not tried going over one with another -- cool idea.

There are many other variations on this style. If you have access to a copy of the Ashley Book of Knots, these types of knots are covered starting on page 399. While not an ideal knot book for the beginner, ABoK is an amazing resource. And it looks like we have several non-beginners here... Most libraries would probably have a copy if you want to check it out before spending $50 on it.



jtice said:


> Heres the best place I know for paracord,
> They are the cheapest, and have a TON of colors !
> 
> www.ubraidit.com [fixed link in quote -dfred]


Wow, that _is_ a really nice source for all sorts of cordage and related stuff! :thanks: BTW, looks like you got the link name correct, but have an extraneous 'e' in the URL itself.


----------



## mccavazos (Dec 21, 2005)

jtice said:


> Heres the best place I know for paracord,
> They are the cheapest, and have a TON of colors !
> 
> www.ubraidit.com



Thanks for the link! I didn't know that they even had that many colors of 550 cord!


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 21, 2005)

dfred said:


> Ah, that's also traditionally called a Solomon Bar. I'd not tried going over one with another -- cool idea.
> 
> There are many other variations on this style. If you have access to a copy of the Ashley Book of Knots, these types of knots are covered starting on page 399. While not an ideal knot book for the beginner, ABoK is an amazing resource. And it looks like we have several non-beginners here... Most libraries would probably have a copy if you want to check it out before spending $50 on it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard of ABOK. Like you said, I didn't want to spend the money. There's enough info on the net and with the books I have to keep me busy. Never thought of the library thought. I'll look into it. Thanks. 

Even though I said that I would post some resources, the others beat me to it. I got most of my resource info from Stormdrane anyway.

Some lanyards:

tadgear.com woodland camo 550, King Cobra, with a Knife Lanyard knot, Overhand, and finished with another Knife Lanyard Knot.





REI Cord King Cobra, Knife Lanyard Knot, finished with a Overhand.




Tan 550: King Cobra, Knife Lanyard, and finished with an Overhand.





Wellington green/black/gold: King Cobra, Knife Lanyard Knot, Overhand, finished with a Knife Lanyard Knot.


----------



## jtice (Dec 21, 2005)

Ahhhh, I had to edit the post after i noticed I had an E in there,
it must have just edited the text. not the link

www.ubraidit.com 
should be it.

Yep, they have a ton of colors, more than any other place, and at the best price you will find. (6 cents a foot)

~John


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 21, 2005)

jtice said:


> Ahhhh, I had to edit the post after i noticed I had an E in there,
> it must have just edited the text. not the link
> 
> www.ubraidit.com
> ...


That's about as good as it gets. If any of you have a ****'s Sporting Goods close by, check there. They marked down all the stuff they had left over from when they bought out Galyan's. Last I checked my local, they still had red, brown, and rainbow for two cents a foot. My local also had black and royal blue, but I bought it out.


----------



## zespectre (Dec 21, 2005)

****s has made me so sad. They are NOT Galyans and focus too much on the apparel and pure hunting. The camping section has fallen way behind <sigh>.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 21, 2005)

zespectre said:


> ****s has made me so sad. They are NOT Galyans and focus too much on the apparel and pure hunting. The camping section has fallen way behind <sigh>.


They first told me that they were going to get out of the climbing alltogether. Not even use the wall. They marked down all thier climbing gear. That's why the cord was so cheap. However, when I went in there last time, they were running the wall. Must have bought about 400 to 6oo feet of cord just for myself there.


----------



## dfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Here's a minimalist, non-decorative lanyard idea for the Peak Carribean pocket body. A double constrictor hitch is tied so as to engage one of the grooves in the flashlight body. The knot is heavily tightened with the free ends under the knot. One free end is pulled taught under the knot and cut off. The loop formed by the other end is adjusted for length and an overhand knot tied to prevent the end from passing under the double constrictor.








The line in this photo is 1.5mm Sterling minicord.






The loop can be half-hitched a few times around the body and cinched while not in use. The small loop can be used to attach the light to a keyring, carabiner, etc.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Jtice, I really liked those versions you had in this picture....but don't see those on your website to order. How are the ends buried/sealed off ?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 21, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> Yeah, I've heard of ABOK. Like you said, I didn't want to spend the money. There's enough info on the net and with the books I have to keep me busy. Never thought of the library thought. I'll look into it. Thanks.
> 
> Even though I said that I would post some resources, the others beat me to it. I got most of my resource info from Stormdrane anyway.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I had to re-post your pictures, I could not see them.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 21, 2005)

No problem. Glad you think enough of them to repost.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 21, 2005)

I must say, great reading (from links) and lanyards fellas! There's a lot of interest in this thread.


----------



## jtice (Dec 21, 2005)

LuxLuthor said:


> Hey Jtice, I really liked those versions you had in this picture....but don't see those on your website to order. How are the ends buried/sealed off ?




LuxLuthor, 

Yes they are melted on the ends, which works rather well, can look alittle funky at times,
but I want them to hold well.
Yes, they are all still avalible, you can just tell me what you would like, colors, clip rings, etc.

I decided not to put them on my website, 
not right now anyway, they take a bit of time to make,
and making them on an order to order basis takes too much time.
I am making them on my spare time, and kinda selling them in batches.
Or when ppl ask 

I find it easiest if ppl use this pic to describe what they want.
IE: #3, but with a clip, not a ring. etc etc.





Heres the entire lanyard gallery.
http://www.jtice.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=Lanyards

BTW, to everyone else, EXCELLENT work guys, 
some really really nice stuff here !!!


~John


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 21, 2005)

OK, just sent you a PM


----------



## AlanH (Dec 22, 2005)

I got to tell you, those jtice lanyards are really good.

I have a bunch from the last sale. Top Quality work, shipped quick as well.

Recommended.

Alan


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 1, 2006)

I like this thread, so I’m going to post some more.

Some fobs I did for a friend some time ago, and a lanyard I made for myself.





Rainbow Monkey's Fist.





Camo Twist.


----------



## DaveG (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice work guys, thanks for posting photos,really good looking stuff.


----------



## skunked (Jan 4, 2006)

Just found this
http://www.layhands.com/Knots/Knots_Decorative.htm​


----------



## Numbers (Jan 4, 2006)

To the lanyard makers out there-- Is there any difference in using mil-c-5040 paracord 550 with seven strands vs the products labeled paracord (usually 4 strands and 420 0r 450)? Obviously, the breaking strength of the mil spec stuff is greater but that would not seem to matter in lanyard making. However, does anyone know the diameter of the mil spec paracord vs the generic "paracord". I am concerned that the mil spec is of greater diameter and that therefore certain attachments, clips or other hardware would not fit the thicker cord.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice stuff guys!
I have tried many of those i am liking weaving. Found some good stuff on the net. I do have to have a reason for a loop though, I rarely carry a knive or light by the thick weaved type though. VDG


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 5, 2006)

They do come in handy on smaller knives.


----------



## clipse (Jan 10, 2006)

Some of mine.


----------



## Changchung (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## carbine15 (Dec 27, 2006)

Old thread, I resurrect thee.


----------



## xobloof (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello all, :wave:

Here is a lanyard I just whipped up for my new e2w.


----------

